# Problem with digit patron, Please help!!



## aditya1987 (Oct 10, 2005)

I have entered 200 points in digit patron. I redeemed 120 points to get an issue of skoar, then an email titled 'redemption request' was sent to my email adress 'indiatimes'.But when I open the mail it shows nothing. After a few days I recieve a mail titled 'redemption request rejected'. Also when I try to open it also displays nothing. PLEASE HELP ME.


----------



## mariner (Oct 10, 2005)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11314

check out this post and make all ur queries here !


----------

